# [جامعة كوالالمبور لدارسة هندسة الطيران في ماليزيا



## peace to all of u (6 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة
اتمنى الجميع بخير وصحة

سؤالي هو انا حاليا يقدم في جامعة اسمها جامعة كوالامبور فيها تخصصات ومن ضمنها تخصص هندسة الطيران.
إللي ابغا اعرفه 
اش هي الجامعة وهل هي مؤهلة لتدريس هذا التخصص ولا لأ وأي معلومات عنها 

والله يعطيكم العافية 
و 
peace to all of u


----------



## peace to all of u (11 مايو 2011)

????????????????
there's any one who's know about it 
????????????????


----------

